
Fast Programmable Match-Action Processing in Hardware for SDN (2013) [pdf] - godelmachine
http://yuba.stanford.edu/~grg/docs/sdn-chip-sigcomm-2013.pdf
======
pkaye
So this is special hardware for a Software Defined Network? I thought SDN was
meant to work on COTS hardware?

